# Do You Eat Fish out of the Grand?



## swmfdotcom

I think I've only seen one kid born with a tooth,but yeah bad fish is not good for prego women.


----------



## Trout King

walleye are too tasty to throw back....above the hatchery anyway


----------



## Oldgrandman

stinger63 said:


> I have never fished there but I dont think I would ever eat many fish from that river.


You outta research on the sewage overflow problems on your side of the state.


----------



## wally-eye

I was born and lived most of my life in Jackson where the Grand starts. It was nasty back then and is still nasty now.

Rather eat a fish out of my septic tank, at least I know whats in there.


----------



## Undertow

We catch and eat catfish out of the grand all summer. They taste great. We just take them home and put them in horse tank rigged like a giant livewell. Keep them there for up to a month or maybe longer if we dont feel like cleaning them. We've had up to ten channels and flatheads in there at once. This year we had a 40 pound flat in there. Just give them a little time to clean themselves out. Then when cleaning keep an eye on the fat of fish. If it looks really yellow or brown then dont eat it. Catfish actually taste really good fresh from the grand. Sometimes we eat them just hours after catching them. Im still kicking.
Undertow


----------



## stinger63

Oldgrandman said:


> You outta research on the sewage overflow problems on your side of the state.


I know exactly how bad they are,I dont eat many fish out of the st clair river either.On top of the sewage theres an effluent matter that gets discharged from the paper mills also.


----------



## bigair

This guy eats them all the time.


----------



## stinger63

bigair said:


> This guy eats them all the time.


People that eat fish from the st clair river below chemical valley have these deformations also:yikes:


----------



## sea nympho

wally-eye said:


> It was nasty back then and is still nasty now.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Again, people need to differeciate between toxic chemical/compound contaminants and biological contaminants. If you cook those fish, you'll be fine. Maybe grand river sushi is questionable. But check the data, grand river resident fish are OK, more so than muskegon lake - where all you guys take walleyes.


----------

